
German Cable Modem Manufacturer Brokes EuroDOCSIS BPI+ Security - kabel-herold
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/AVM-entweicht-geheimer-FritzBox-Schluessel-3463752.html
======
kabel-herold
It's really important for all Cable MSOs to revoke the Manufacturer
Certificate with the serial number "18D93D04728FCE2FBAA781A81F926A43". The
German Cable Modem Manufacturer AVM Berlin GmbH forgets its CA Private Key on
the old firmware versions.

